# Killed my NuVision - help me find a replacement



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

After 1 year and 4 months of blissful viewing, the screen on my NVU47DCM was accidentally bumped with a plastic tube (vac hose) and the display is now toast. :hissyfit: I checked into getting a replacement NuVision, but the prices have gone way up and I just can't justify the expense.

It looks like the high end displays are all going to 3D and supper thin - neither of which are important to me. Any recommendations on what I should look at for replacements? The guy who sold me the NuVision was recommending some of the new Samsung 3D units - but I don't like the idea of paying for technology I won't use and worry that it could negatively impact image quality.

My only requirements is the best image quality I can get in a display that is approx 50" (anything from 46"-60" is fine). As long as it has an HDMI input and I can mount it on the wall (as I'm sure is true of all units), I'm fine. I don't care about tuners, 3D, ultra thin, built in this or that, just the best display I can get for a reasonable price.

So fire away with your suggestions.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

BTW - I should add that this TV will only be used for watching movies - and over the long run will probably only average 1 or 2 movies a week, so the reduced power of a LED LCD is mute. I'm really thinking I should go with a plasma - like the Samsung 58C6500. Suggestions greatly appreciated.

Oh - my source is an OPPO BDP-83. Audio is handled by a B&K receiver and ACI speakers. Other than a PC for streaming and web content, nothing else is connected to the system.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The top line Samsung plasmas offer the most detailed calibration facilities. They don't quite have as good black levels as the Panasonic THX models or perhaps the LG THX models, but should look fine with bias lighting. I don't know of any current LCD TVs that look quite as good as the best plasmas. If you can afford it, my top recommendation is a Panasonic Premier Professional plasma, with a Lumagen Radience or DVDO Duo video processor to provide superior outboard video scaling/deinterlacing/calibration .

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Alan. I did some searches on the Panasonic Primer Professional Plasma and it looks like possibly an older set. Are you talking about the TH-50VX100U? A pure "monitor" is what I really want - no need for a "TV", but from what I've found, it sounds like this unit may have been surpassed by the current "G" series. Are there more updated units in this series? Is this unit still being produced or would I be getting old stock?

Everything I'm reading says the plasmas still have an edge on LED/LCD sets. However, my local AV friend claims this is just because the reviewers are slow to change and the LED sets need a little tweaking where as the plasmas are set up better out of the box. Not sure what to believe....

I watched a friends new LG 55LE8500 last night and was disappointed. Something must have been set up wrong - blacks were lacking detail and the brights were washed out. My test subject was Firefly "Out of Gas" and the first part of The Watchmen - both very dark scenes with lots of detail. The firefly episode also has some bright lights in the dark scenes and different lighting and color palates as it jumps forward and back in time. My NuVision captured all this perfectly - and I would think the LG would be close - which made me think something wasn't setup correctly.

Since I don't need 3D, here are the sets I'm considering:

Samsung UN55C6800/6900 - appears to be one of the best non 3D LED units
Samsung PN58C6500 - but given I'm a black freak, might be better with a Pana?
Panasonic G20/G25 series - I'm a bit concerned over the large number of reported failures with these sets, but when the work they seem to work well. Seem to cost a bit less than the Samsungs too.
Panasonic Premier Professional Series?

BTW - would like to keep it in the $2k range, but no hard set budget. A pure monitor, 2D only is all I need. Anything else is fluff I'll never use....but if the best set is a 3D TV and it meets my budget, that's fine too.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark said:


> Thanks Alan. I did some searches on the Panasonic Primer Professional Plasma and it looks like possibly an older set. Are you talking about the TH-50VX100U? A pure "monitor" is what I really want - no need for a "TV", but from what I've found, it sounds like this unit may have been surpassed by the current "G" series. Are there more updated units in this series? Is this unit still being produced or would I be getting old stock?
> 
> Everything I'm reading says the plasmas still have an edge on LED/LCD sets. However, my local AV friend claims this is just because the reviewers are slow to change and the LED sets need a little tweaking where as the plasmas are set up better out of the box. Not sure what to believe....
> 
> ...


The Panasonic XV series is the Premier line. The pro models have more robust, reliable, and better performing power supplies and other internal components that improve picture performance and durability. They are the preferred large format flat panels used in video program production and broadcasting. However, your budget is about a third of what you'll need to acquire one of your desired size, with an outboard video processor, and professional calibration for processor and monitor.

Your "AV friend" is poorly informed and/or has a very active imagination. The LG you mention is not a plasma, but an LED LCD. It is like most TVs you will see in users' homes- not calibrated properly. LED LCD TVs are notorious for poor brightness uniformity- both edge lit and local dimming varieties. Most reviewers are unworthy of their positions. They get caught up in manufacturer hyperbole, style points, fads, trends, superfluous features, and issues that don't relate to the most fundamentally important element in video- image fidelity, just like most consumers.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

Would the TH50PF20U have the same benefits as the XV series? It is listed on the same "pro plasma" page and fits my budget. It appears the smallest XV is 85" and too big for my room, not to mention 3D.

Panny pro displays - http://www.panasonic.com/business/plasma/plasmas.asp


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

From the same site: 65" and 50"- http://www.panasonic.com/business/plasma/premiere_series/panasonic-premiere-plasma-series.asp


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark said:


> Would the TH50PF20U have the same benefits as the XV series?


Not all. Compare their features and specs.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

Alan Brown said:


> Not all. Compare their features and specs.


The VX100 series appears to be about 2 years old. I can still find a few, but they are at off brand shops. The smallest VX200 I see is 85" and costs as much as a new car - not going to happen.

The PF20U is also listed as part of Panasonic's professional series and seems to have nearly identical specs to the VX100 series. In fact, the PF20U lists a higher brightness and higher contrast ratio - but I have to believe the contrast ratios quoted on displays are marketing hype. 5,000,000:1? Really?

Please tell me what I am missing:
50" VX100 specs

50" PF20U Specs


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

"New" and "better" do not always equate with one another. The pro stuff is typically available through custom integration companies, not the usual retail outlets. Even pro equipment makers use hyperbole and outright deception. Not as prone to such misbehavior as marketers of consumer stuff. The pro market is not as afflicted with ADD as the mass market. Frantic, compulsive, one-up-man-ship in the consumer market results in the new-ness fascination syndrome some have. In the pro market, it is more common to see the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" philosophy prevailing. If you can afford the 20U, but not the VX, go for it.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

From what I can tell Googling around, the 50" PF20U and VX100 are both about $2k, but the VX100 isn't nearly as easy to find.

I have my professional installer friend looking for both, so I should know soon if I can find either.

After reading tons of reviews and considering the VT25's, G25's, etc, I decided the pro line was more to my liking. Bottom line, it appears the panels may be slightly more up to date on the latest consumer lines, but the build quality is not the same. My NuVision was more like a professional monitor and I appreciated this. No cute flashy menus, just straight forward controls and a quality build.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

Just an update on my friends LG 55LE8500 - after playing with some settings it appears to be behaving much better. It still shows a touch of the classic harsh LED/LCD image, but all told a very decent display. I don't think it is as good as my NuVision was, but sadly I will never get to do a side by side. He was using a low end Samsung BR player so there was occasional jerky motion. Maybe I'll drag my OPPO over there while I wait on my new display and show him the improvement....

The one thing I absolutely hated about the LG was the silly illuminated LG logo shining at me the entire time. In any case, I've decided on a plasma so this set isn't even in the running, but wanted to provide an update since I panned it earlier.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I finally have a new display!

I was unable to locate a VX100 at any reputable supplier. I could find them on line, but there were from very generic sounding sites that seemed to sell everything ever made. I seriously doubt any of these places really had one in stock, despite what their site claimed. In any case, I wasn't going to purchase a high end display from such a site.

The PF20U was available from more mainstream online sites that cater to AV equipment. But given the not so great reviews of the PF20U, and the large number of people (including Panasonic apparently) who say the VT20/25's are the recommended sets for HT, I wanted an easier return path if things didn't work out. My installer buddy could get me one, but it was going to be way more expensive than on line (as in 50% more!). I would have gladly paid an extra $200 for dealing local, but this was way too much.

On a lark I checked (on line) a local big box store and noticed they had the 50VT20 in store for less than mail order (even considering tax and recycle fee). This sealed the deal. I walked in, paid, took it home and set it up. I have to say the 50"" VT20 did not disappoint!

Both my wife and son said it looked noticeably better than our NuVision. My buddy with the LG had stopped by to help me hang the VT20 on the wall and stayed to watch for a few min. He then left to tweak his set - and remarked how the out of the box experience with the VT20 was clearly a home run. All I had done was set the display mode to THX whereas we had spent considerable time tweaking the LG and the difference was still dramatic.

I've only had a few hours with this set, so it still remains to be seen how the long term experience goes, but so far I am very happy.


----------

